# Gdl labs beware



## 69nites (Jun 21, 2012)

Gdl just threatened me with my personal info because I don't take his shit on the boards.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

I don`t want to get on a argue here with you but I know how this start cause I read the thread you open on a board and basically bash all the sponsors there, be aware for doing that on a open forum that will happen and you should know better. Just don`t bring that shit here cause WE (SI) don`t need this kinds of drama. Hope you get my point on a nice way and no like I`m disrespect you bro.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I don`t want to get on a argue here with you but I know how this start cause I read the thread you open on a board and basically bash all the sponsors there, be aware for doing that on a open forum that will happen and you should know better. Just don`t bring that shit here cause WE (SI) don`t need this kinds of drama. Hope you get my point on a nice way and no like I`m disrespect you bro.


I didn't say anything about any boards to have board drama. Not to mention the board owner gave me permission to post that shit and gave his word it wouldn't be deleted.

I don't give a fuck what his reasoning is. He's an info collector and threatening me with my info. There is no excuse for that period.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

I know and I`m not justifying his Bullshit with you and that is something should never be done by anyone to anyone on this game BUT like I said brotha I know how shit start cause of the post, even more I read how they disrespect you for bring your personal opinion. Only thing I said to let this here just like it is a warning for ppl to stay the hell away from this lab and even more from the site as well. I was warning from a very respectfull Member here (and I consider my friend cause he cares about me) to stay way from those scammers POS. Nothing against you my friend


----------



## 69nites (Jun 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I know and I`m not justifying his Bullshit with you and that is something should never be done by anyone to anyone on this game BUT like I said brotha I know how shit start cause of the post, even more I read how they disrespect you for bring your personal opinion. Only thing I said to let this here just like it is a warning for ppl to stay the hell away from this lab and even more from the site as well. I was warning from a very respectfull Member here (and I consider my friend cause he cares about me) to stay way from those scammers POS. Nothing against you my friend


The volgarity in that post is in general not toward you. I just had some asshole threaten me with my info. 

If he doesn't like me idc I would never have used him in the first place. Going around asking guys for my info and threatening me with my info crosses a line with me.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

I hope you don`t get screw up by those fuckers cause that is a low glove if they do something to you. I have nothing to be concern cause of the thread or what ever was said or post there. I look out for my guys here and you are one of them too. Just let warning our guys here of this Rats and thats it, this is a better place anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2012)

Pikiki I am not sure what you meant in your first couple posts but 69 has every right in this situation to make a post like this. He isn't the boy who cried wolf and isn't a drama queen.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pikiki I am not sure what you meant in your first couple posts but 69 has every right in this situation to make a post like this. He isn't the boy who cried wolf and isn't a drama queen.



I`m saying not he is not able to post here this or not but what he post on that board is what creates this situation with him and those guys.Me and 69 talk about it thru PM`s. My point is that first look at my point of view he was bring that situation here to this board, Now I know is not like that, after me and him exchange Pms I got his point he just want to warned ppl about what they doing. If you or anyone else read the thread you may understand my first posts. Sorry if this seens the wrong way but I`m not bashing him or nothing like that. Simply IMO no reason to bring a problem from other board here and thats why I posted like that.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 21, 2012)

Sharing this information keeps us alert as to which boards to avoid and to tell others about it who may be members or are considering joining. 

Thanks 69.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 21, 2012)

Agreed; no excuse. IMO, we have to be able to trust. If in fact he is Threatening with personal information this is beyond out of line. It is completely unacceptable.
PM those screenshots to me bro...or PM me and I'll send you my email address.



69nites said:


> I don't give a fuck what his reasoning is. He's an info collector and threatening me with my info. There is no excuse for that period.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

100% we do need to know about sources who play dirty games. I find it comical when sources threaten to expose the buyers identity to the public. Cops don;t want the guy buying a few bottles of test, they want the guy selling it.

 A long time ago a trickster and selective scammer threatened to post my info if I kept openly bashing him, I told him good! maybe one of the bro's who live near me will invite me out for pizza   that was the last of his petty threats


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been giving something some deep thought over the last few days. We definitely need to share info on sources, brands etc  but in a way we also need to share info on boards cause some of them are straight shady, how does this sound to you guys?



 As for the boards, I am not going to ask you guys not to discuss boards, feel free to do it.  I just ask a favor, leave ology out of it, any other board is open season.  The reason to leave ology out is half our mods are mods there and 60% + of our members are members on both sites, so just be considerate of that and I will really appreciate it!

 I feel it is wrong to stop you guys from discussing anything you want, so I am taking a step back from my previous stance.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 21, 2012)

Zeek said:


> 100% we do need to know about sources who play dirty games. I find it comical when sources threaten to expose the buyers identity to the public. Cops don;t want the guy buying a few bottles of test, they want the guy selling it.
> 
> A long time ago a trickster and selective scammer threatened to post my info if I kept openly bashing him, I told him good! maybe one of the bro's who live near me will invite me out for pizza   that was the last of his petty threats


I told him to go get fucked and put him on blast everywhere I am.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

lol @ put him on blast!!  fuck em , if they don't know how to act blast away!!

 Some of these sources are kids man!1 remember that medrx source that scammed a bunch of guys over on PM recently, turned out the kid was 17 or 18


----------



## 69nites (Jun 21, 2012)

Zeek said:


> lol @ put him on blast!!  fuck em , if they don't know how to act blast away!!
> 
> Some of these sources are kids man!1 remember that medrx source that scammed a bunch of guys over on PM recently, turned out the kid was 17 or 18


Fucker claims he's been in the biz 12 years. Funny I heard he took over icon when shit went bad. Anyone know what other names this asshole has gone by?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 21, 2012)

Admin said:


> IJ has had more scammers and scumbags in 3 months than most forums have in 5 years. I wouldn't trust any source there.......



I called the owner on his shit on your other board and we all saw how that went!

All those guys are are the same people from BOP and that's a board infested with scum sources.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 21, 2012)

69nites said:


> Fucker claims he's been in the biz 12 years. Funny I heard he took over icon when shit went bad. Anyone know what other names this asshole has gone by?



Well at one point Dan Cote was said to be about 3 different source on IJ we had a discussion on it I called the owner on his board and he acted like a child also he went into my PM box and posted my posts in the open, PYES did that to me!


----------



## 69nites (Jun 24, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Well at one point Dan Conte was said to be about 3 different source on IJ we had a discussion on it I called the owner on his board and he acted like a child also he went into my PM box and posted my posts in the open, PIES did that to me!


Gdl ended up with my email and ips I used at ij. Do I have proof of how he got em? No. You guys can connect the dots if you like.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Jun 25, 2012)

Gotta love VPN's


----------



## 69nites (Jun 25, 2012)

H 3 L L S M A N said:


> Gotta love VPN's


I get lazy with my security on the forums. Lesson learned here.  

When doing anything order related my security is on lock down.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 25, 2012)

Our new member TexasAQHA is a rep for this lab and sent me some personal info on behalf of gdl. 

With his "20 years" on the boards you would think he would know better.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 25, 2012)

69nites said:


> Our new member TexasAQHA is a rep for this lab and sent me some personal info on behalf of gdl.
> 
> With his "20 years" on the boards you would think he would know better.



Then he shouldn't be here!


----------



## Georgia (Jun 25, 2012)

SFGiants for Vet


----------



## 69nites (Jun 25, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Then he shouldn't be here!


You wouldn't get any argument from me on that one. 

He was initially banned at tid over it. I guess rottenrouge was in his corner and he's back over there.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 3, 2012)

Just wanted to say nice pc screen print you got there.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 3, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Just wanted to say nice pc screen print you got there.


I love tapatalk.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jul 3, 2012)

Pyes tarnished my reputation fuck IJ.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 3, 2012)

Isn't widowmaker a rep for GDL Labs? I doubt he would threaten anybody.  Not his style.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn bad business rite there. Thanks for 
the heads up


----------



## phlip26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Zeek said:


> I've been giving something some deep thought over the last few days. We definitely need to share info on sources, brands etc  but in a way we also need to share info on boards cause some of them are straight shady, how does this sound to you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Exactly... I'm that new guy just trying to collect all the info and filter the bs. Make some connections with people and try to decide on a good source to give a try. I need you all talking about all you got so I don't get scammed. I just won't risk another run south and I'm not the guy who has friends that are into this. So you all are my best defense regarding scammers


----------



## phlip26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh and zeek I see you posting on ology too. Always seem to have a level head and shooting straight. Thanks


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 30, 2013)

phlip26 said:


> Oh and zeek I see you posting on ology too. Always seem to have a level head and shooting straight. Thanks



Something isn't right about you!

3 posts 1 quoting banned zeek another praising banned zeek.

Your either zeek or a drip from his dick.


----------



## phlip26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn that's harsh man. First how would I know he's banned? Second dude just usually seems reasonable. That being said I don't shit about him. And I'm as you can see very new here and just trying to sort shit out. Give a brother a break damn

My bad just looked it says banned right under his fucking name. Didn't notice that the first time. 

Question... How the hell is he posting here if he's been banned?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 30, 2013)

phlip26 said:


> Damn that's harsh man. First how would I know he's banned? Second dude just usually seems reasonable. That being said I don't shit about him. And I'm as you can see very new here and just trying to sort shit out. Give a brother a break damn
> 
> My bad just looked it says banned right under his fucking name. Didn't notice that the first time.
> 
> Question... How the hell is he posting here if he's been banned?



I'm just being cautions that's all and he hasn't posted bro this is a very old thread.

If I could edit it I would bro just in a piss poor mood right now, somebody owes me money and I get angry with these things and took it out on you.

Sorry about that!


----------



## DF (Apr 30, 2013)

phlip26 said:


> Damn that's harsh man. First how would I know he's banned? Second dude just usually seems reasonable. That being said I don't shit about him. And I'm as you can see very new here and just trying to sort shit out. Give a brother a break damn
> 
> My bad just looked it says banned right under his fucking name. Didn't notice that the first time.
> 
> Question... How the hell is he posting here if he's been banned?



He was banned after he made those posts.  How about you put up an intro thread so we can get to know you.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 30, 2013)

Zeek said:


> 100% we do need to know about sources who play dirty games. I find it comical when sources threaten to expose the buyers identity to the public. Cops don;t want the guy buying a few bottles of test, they want the guy selling it.
> 
> A long time ago a trickster and selective scammer threatened to post my info if I kept openly bashing him, I told him good! maybe one of the bro's who live near me will invite me out for pizza   that was the last of his petty threats



You my friend are a liar!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 30, 2013)

When he was mod here he would cringe any time we talked about Ology or Pinnacle. His two loves


----------



## mattyice (Apr 30, 2013)

Phlp...there are a million sources on the net...just not hanging around  SI.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 30, 2013)

mattyice said:


> Phlp...there are a million sources on the net...just not hanging around  SI.



thats the way we like it


----------



## phlip26 (Apr 30, 2013)

Will get an intro thread up this evening.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2013)

Is GDL in the dirt yet or are the usual suspects letting them continue with the info collecting?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2013)

Pikiki said:


> I don`t want to get on a argue here with you but I know how this start cause I read the thread you open on a board and basically bash all the sponsors there, be aware for doing that on a open forum that will happen and you should know better. Just don`t bring that shit here cause WE (SI) don`t need this kinds of drama. Hope you get my point on a nice way and no like I`m disrespect you bro.



go fuck yourself u pussy


----------



## 69nites (Jul 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> go fuck yourself u pussy


This was my first experience on this board with pikiki. I think my first impression of him ended up right lol.


----------



## katelly (Aug 12, 2013)

69nites said:


> I didn't say anything about any boards to have board drama. Not to mention the board owner gave me permission to post that shit and gave his word it wouldn't be deleted.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what his reasoning is. He's an info collector and threatening me with my info. There is no excuse for that period.


Lmao listen son if gdl wanted to toss your info out there he would have already. I amazed so many people fell for your crap post. He didn't threaten you with info. He meant he'll put a virus on you computer. Or drive to your house and box with you. Lmao. I'm so laughing over this post . Gdl info collector lmaoo rotfl. Gdl been around over 12 yrs and I can reassure you he be around another 12 yrs. he may be cocky and a smart ass but he has kickass gear. Trust me he never threaten you and I really don't get where you think he did, I reread your post at least ten times thinking I missed sum thing.  All I go t out of your post was you pissed him off and now your scared. You must personally know him to act this way. Momma always said if you can't take the heat get out the kitchen but crying wolf to make him look bad childish


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 12, 2013)

How do you not see how he threatened him? He says remember I have your shipping and ip addys. Maybe gdl would just send a gift basket or something, c'mon.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 12, 2013)

katelly said:


> Lmao listen son if gdl wanted to toss your info out there he would have already. I amazed so many people fell for your crap post. He didn't threaten you with info. He meant he'll put a virus on you computer. Or drive to your house and box with you. Lmao. I'm so laughing over this post . Gdl info collector lmaoo rotfl. Gdl been around over 12 yrs and I can reassure you he be around another 12 yrs. he may be cocky and a smart ass but he has kickass gear. Trust me he never threaten you and I really don't get where you think he did, I reread your post at least ten times thinking I missed sum thing.  All I go t out of your post was you pissed him off and now your scared. You must personally know him to act this way. Momma always said if you can't take the heat get out the kitchen but crying wolf to make him look bad childish


You showed up to this a little late kiddo.

I assume you're one of the idiots from BOP or fuzo's board?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 12, 2013)

katelly said:


> Lmao listen son if gdl wanted to toss your info out there he would have already. I amazed so many people fell for your crap post. He didn't threaten you with info. He meant he'll put a virus on you computer. Or drive to your house and box with you. Lmao. I'm so laughing over this post . Gdl info collector lmaoo rotfl. Gdl been around over 12 yrs and I can reassure you he be around another 12 yrs. he may be cocky and a smart ass but he has kickass gear. Trust me he never threaten you and I really don't get where you think he did, I reread your post at least ten times thinking I missed sum thing.  All I go t out of your post was you pissed him off and now your scared. You must personally know him to act this way. Momma always said if you can't take the heat get out the kitchen but crying wolf to make him look bad childish



I saw in the "box" where admin said hello and seemed to extend some sort of respect to u. I actually hope that my memory is failing and I'm wrong about that? I've heard your name over the yrs(I believe?)
Folks don't know you here but they know nites. nites has been around and has status and is respected on the real boards.
Your flat out disrespect you showed nites(son) isn't getting by me you fucking piece of shit. Yup. GDL is gonna roll up and "box" with nites?
I'm calling you out right here right now. I don't give a fuck and can fit you into my fucking grimy schedule, ****. I want admin, POB or regular to understand what I want you slick talking fuck. 
I hope you're somewhere reasonably close cuz I want you. I want to jam my nose under your armpit and get your scent. We'll take it from there. Give me some silly post with all kinds of "Lol's" and take the high road saying I'm nobody. Say how I'm ridiculous and silly and whatever the fuck else.
I've sat for years with a smile on my face and waited the time out and have no regrets. Doing you would satiate me for a good long time.  Commissary and mail is all I need.


----------



## katelly (Aug 12, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I saw in the "box" where admin said hello and seemed to extend some sort of respect to u. I actually hope that my memory is failing and I'm wrong about that? I've heard your name over the yrs(I believe?)
> Folks don't know you here but they know nites. nites has been around and has status and is respected on the real boards.
> Your flat out disrespect you showed nites(son) isn't getting by me you fucking piece of shit. Yup. GDL is gonna roll up and "box" with nites?
> I'm calling you out right here right now. I don't give a fuck and can fit you into my fucking grimy schedule, ****. I want admin, POB or regular to understand what I want you slick talking fuck.
> ...


I don't need commissary or mail. Pm me ill send you my addy. I would enjoy your nose in my armpit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 12, 2013)

katelly said:


> Lmao listen son if gdl wanted to toss your info out there he would have already. I amazed so many people fell for your crap post. He didn't threaten you with info. He meant he'll put a virus on you computer. Or drive to your house and box with you. Lmao. I'm so laughing over this post . Gdl info collector lmaoo rotfl. Gdl been around over 12 yrs and I can reassure you he be around another 12 yrs. he may be cocky and a smart ass but he has kickass gear. Trust me he never threaten you and I really don't get where you think he did, I reread your post at least ten times thinking I missed sum thing.  All I go t out of your post was you pissed him off and now your scared. You must personally know him to act this way. Momma always said if you can't take the heat get out the kitchen but crying wolf to make him look bad childish



You may want to re-read... Those salient details seem to have escaped your mind.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 13, 2013)

I apologize to the board for my out of line post. I don't apologize to this dumb fuck, however. In the future I'll keep posts like the one I made in pm's.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 12, 2013)

katelly said:


> Lmao listen son if gdl wanted to toss your info out there he would have already. I amazed so many people fell for your crap post. He didn't threaten you with info. He meant he'll put a virus on you computer. Or drive to your house and box with you. Lmao. I'm so laughing over this post . Gdl info collector lmaoo rotfl. Gdl been around over 12 yrs and I can reassure you he be around another 12 yrs. he may be cocky and a smart ass but he has kickass gear. Trust me he never threaten you and I really don't get where you think he did, I reread your post at least ten times thinking I missed sum thing.  All I go t out of your post was you pissed him off and now your scared. You must personally know him to act this way. Momma always said if you can't take the heat get out the kitchen but crying wolf to make him look bad childish



80 posts... Are they all just talking shiit or...


----------



## DEE151 (Feb 24, 2014)

i was google searching and ran across this thread, so i had to sign up on this board. i know this thread is old but.
gdl is a ****ing punk piece of shit, that ****er got me for 500$, then supposedly said i ship your gear out after 4 months later, said it got delivered but could not show me proof of a tracking #, this was also all done on texing threw my phone. and i still got that ****ers cell #.

I'm a well know rep, for the same source every since they been in the game. So any post i see of this ****in punk i will be shire to try my hardest to reun   his reputation online.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 25, 2014)

What's wrong with you?


----------



## DEE151 (Feb 25, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> What's wrong with you?



lol, I'M ****in mad bro, gdl got my ass for 500$ 
we win some we loose some, But i want it to be known on boards, the only reason he went privet "supposedly" was cause he was ****ing ppl over slowly....
**** him.


----------

